
System that limits e-bike speeds will be tested on Dutch roads - blendo
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/26/21154094/ebike-dutch-speed-limit-system-test-green-light-schiphol-s-pedelec-isa
======
blendo
"An ISA like the one being tested on e-bikes at Schiphol could allow s-pedelec
riders to rejoin the safety of bike lanes in city centers. They could ride as
fast as they like on the outskirts of town before being slowed to rejoin the
flow of cycling traffic in congested, multimodal cities like Amsterdam."

